# Finally joined the IWC Family - Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince



## frozenbamboo

I've been staring at IWC watches since I first got into this hobby, and today, I finally joined the IWC family.

After just picking up the Oris Divers Sixty-Five and the Omega Speedmaster Professional (both which I love) within the last 12 months, I thought I would be off the watch buying train for a while but when a Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince showed up on CWC, I couldn't help myself. I should also mention that The Little Prince is hands down my favourite book. My first copy was given to me as a gift by a tutor and I still read the book at least once a year on my birthday and somehow still get something new out of it every time. 

Actually, I tried on the Mark XVIII while travelling in Asia back in December but TBH it really didn't do much for me. Granted, I was at the airport, and didn't spend too much time with it. But really, I had convinced myself, maybe the IWC isn't for me.

I then had dinner a few weeks ago with a friend of mine who recently picked up a Mark XVIII (black dial) and he was singing its praises. Fast forward to last week, my buddy convinced that I should just get it and today, it's on my wrist!

A lot has been said about the XVIII, it seems to be a love-it or hate-it scenario (re: date placement). I for one use the date function daily so do appreciate the complication. Additionally, on the Little Prince edition's amazing blue dial, the white date window does not feel that "off". I appreciate the more manageable 40mm case and though the lug-to-lug distance isn't small, I think I can still pull it off despite my smaller 6.5" wrist.

I am definitely impressed by the level of finishing. With the crown screwed in, the IWC logo + slogan align perfectly. The case is beautifully brushed, contrasted with a mirror finish on the bezel. As I said above, the blue dial is stunning, pictures really don't do it justice. It just plays with the light and has a lovely shine to it. I had a chance to compare it with my friend's black dial XVIII side-by-side and they totally feel like different watches. The black dial version feels much more tool-like, instrument base (re: true to its roots), whereas the blue dial along with the mirror finish on the hands make the Little Prince version seem just a bit more dressed up and refined.

I'll need to spend more time with the watch to really get to know it but as of right now, I'm pretty darn happy to have joined the IWC family and loving my XVIII!


----------



## raja_3012

Congratulations on your purchase. You seem to be on a shopping spree. Like the enthusiasm. Good going!


----------



## frozenbamboo

Thanks Raja! I had to promise the wife no more watch purchases for a while now...


----------



## raja_3012

frozenbamboo said:


> Thanks Raja! I had to promise the wife no more watch purchases for a while now...


Ha ha ha. Well tried brother. I promised the same to my wife in August last year and still bought the BLNR during Thanksgiving. You are a budding watch philanderer


----------



## frozenbamboo

raja_3012 said:


> Ha ha ha. Well tried brother. I promised the same to my wife in August last year and still bought the BLNR during Thanksgiving. You are a budding watch philanderer


Great pick up! The BLNR is my favourite of the GMTs.


----------



## Keaman

Congrats on the M18LPP man, it's very very high on my list of "must get's". I'm a huge Mark fan, with a XV and 2 XVI's. I hope you enjoy the Mark 'halo' (the polished flat top of the bezel). It's a design feature that runs through the series and although it's such a simple thing, it constantly amazes me how it keeps changing from silver to black in different light, framing the dial. And you've also stirred my interest in the book, which I believe I must read now.


----------



## gerasimos33

frozenbamboo said:


> I am definitely impressed by the level of finishing. With the crown screwed in, the IWC logo + slogan align perfectly.


Congratulations on your purchase! Could you elaborate a bit more on that? A picture maybe?


----------



## Gunnar_917

Nice


----------



## Tony A.H

oh that SWEET Blue dial b-) :-!.
looks great on your wrist.. Congratulations, wear it in good health.


----------



## timekeeper9

That's a fine blue dial, congratulations


----------



## frozenbamboo

gerasimos33 said:


> Congratulations on your purchase! Could you elaborate a bit more on that? A picture maybe?


At the office so forgive the bad picture. It's actually hard to really see as the engraving on the crown is so fine and my iPhone 7 is only so good at macro shots...


----------



## frozenbamboo

timekeeper9 said:


> That's a fine blue dial, congratulations


The way the IWC's sunburst blue dial plays with the light is pretty amazing. Feels like infinite shades of blue. In the sun, it's a light shiny blue. In my office, it's a much more subdued metallic/midnight blue. As a comparison, my first 'blue' dial was the Oris Divers-65 (blue outer circle with black inside circle) but the IWC is a completely different beast (taking the styling of the watches out of the equation here). The Oris with its hyper domed crystal is very reflective (vintage feel!) but the flat finish of the IWC and the well done AR coating really makes the blue pop. I guess I do like how the Divers-65 dial looks almost completely black if I have it on a black strap but if I throw on the Oris blue nato or a BC Ref 241 blue strap, the dial 'transforms' to feeling almost all blue.


----------



## frozenbamboo

Keaman said:


> Congrats on the M18LPP man, it's very very high on my list of "must get's". I'm a huge Mark fan, with a XV and 2 XVI's. I hope you enjoy the Mark 'halo' (the polished flat top of the bezel). It's a design feature that runs through the series and although it's such a simple thing, it constantly amazes me how it keeps changing from silver to black in different light, framing the dial. And you've also stirred my interest in the book, which I believe I must read now.


It's so funny that you bring up the halo! I actually think that is what 'turned' me off from the watch when I first tried it on briefly at the airport. It was just so different from all my other watches and threw me off. Funny how things change as I do appreciate the uniqueness of this now, very different from the rest of my collection.


----------



## soaking.fused

Congrats on the LPP Blue. Looks
Amazing and I also love this book.


----------



## TallWatch

A fine watch, wear it well !


----------



## Armidoro

Congrats on the new addition!! The blue dial is truly something, I find myself staring at it all the time 

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## frozenbamboo

Thanks for all the replies! Picked up a green cordura strap today. I find it makes the watch feel a bit more sporty but still fits nicely. Gives it that slight Miramar feel.


----------



## mikkolopez

Congratulations. It is such a looker indeed.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Willemh

Congratulations on a great watch from a fellow owner. Wear it in good health.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## frozenbamboo

Found a con against the Mark XVIII. Got a chance to properly test the lume and frankly, I'm a bit disappointed. It looks as though the lume wasn't applied evenly and in pure darkness, you can see 'dark' areas on the hands. After some quick searching, it looks like this is typical for IWC (another member on WUS had the exact same issue on the Mark XVIII LPP. Considering the price of these watches, you would think they would do lume properly. Still really enjoying the watch though!


----------



## slique

Lovely watch, congratulations on the pick up. I've also read similar observations on the Mark XVIII - not just surprising due to the price point but also simply due to what one expects from IWC.


----------



## gerasimos33

You should also try a light brown:









Uneven applied lume was discussed before an it is sad to hear that. For the money, considering it is not an in house watch, one should expect the watch is excellent in the rest of categories.


----------



## frozenbamboo

gerasimos33 said:


> You should also try a light brown:
> 
> Uneven applied lume was discussed before an it is sad to hear that. For the money, considering it is not an in house watch, one should expect the watch is excellent in the rest of categories.


Your strap looks great with the black Mark XVIII.

Right now, I'm quite happy with the brown Santoni strap that came with the watch but will probably look into getting a light brown shell cordovan strap in the future . I also have a black cordura strap coming in today that will be shared between my Speedy Pro and the Mark XVIII LPP.

I just don't understand why they would drop the ball on the lume, especially on a pilot watch. My Seiko SKX007 is a torch with the lume nicely applied evenly across the hands and hour markers (and yes, I recognize that Seiko is known for their bad-ass lume but considering it only cost me $200...). Even on my Oris watches, the lume has always been evenly applied throughout. I will say that the Mark XVIII accuracy has been great at around +1 sec/day so at least the movement appears to be very solid and well regulated.


----------



## ccm123

Looks sharp!


----------



## georgegervin44

Love it on the cordura. Nice pickup!


----------



## Mathben

Excellent choice and a great shot. Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## WareagleSig

Great looking watch! I just picked up a 3777-17 myself and love the blue! That said, I'm a little disappointed in how long he lume stays glowing. Not near as long as my Panerai or Explorer II. It looks even just doesn't stay lit very long... I still love it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frozenbamboo

WareagleSig said:


> Great looking watch! I just picked up a 3777-17 myself and love the blue! That said, I'm a little disappointed in how long he lume stays glowing. Not near as long as my Panerai or Explorer II. It looks even just doesn't stay lit very long... I still love it though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree that the lume is very disappointing. As I mentioned previously, mine isn't even applied on evenly!


----------



## fliqua

Thats a lovely blue dial there... congrats


----------



## frozenbamboo

On a blue perlon strap today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tar6

Congratulations, watch fits you well.


----------



## frozenbamboo

Tried to capture the uneven application of the lume... More apparent towards the centre of the minute hand but there is also less lume in the middle of the hour hand.


----------



## scscheib

This watch has been on my want list for some time. Congrats on the pick up. The BLNR is also my fav of the GMTs ref to previous comments. Wear in good health.


----------



## bckuang

Beautiful dial. Congrats!


----------



## Knisse

Hi guys,

Anyone that owns the watch that would care to comment on versatility? How is the blue in real life? Is it fun beach blue or more "conservative" and dress appropriate like the Patek Philippe Nautilus blue is? 

Also please post some pictures of it with different straps, there is a alot in this thread but i would very much see some more if you got some


----------



## Watchme7

@;


frozenbamboo said:


> Tried to capture the uneven application of the lume... More apparent towards the centre of the minute hand but there is also less lume in the middle of the hour hand.
> 
> View attachment 12106098


i keep returning to this thread as I love this blue dial. Would you consider returning it to the AD to see if this Lume issue rectified?


----------



## frozenbamboo

Watchme7 said:


> @;
> 
> i keep returning to this thread as I love this blue dial. Would you consider returning it to the AD to see if this Lume issue rectified?


Will probably mention it when I bring it in for service but I haven't gone out of my way to get this rectified for now.


----------



## ILuvSubs

That would annoy me too. Congratulations on the Mark XVIII LPP by the way!



frozenbamboo said:


> Tried to capture the uneven application of the lume... More apparent towards the centre of the minute hand but there is also less lume in the middle of the hour hand.
> 
> View attachment 12106098


----------



## 14060

Congratulations!


----------



## frozenbamboo

ILuvSubs said:


> That would annoy me too. Congratulations on the Mark XVIII LPP by the way!


Thanks! Apparently this is a 'known' issues for the Mark XVIII line-up. Very disappointing considering the price. I am happy to report that the lume on my Mark XVIII Tribute to Mark XI is well applied though.


----------



## frozenbamboo

Duplicate post by accident.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Congrats on your purchase! I’ve been wanting this watch on and off for a while now but just can’t bring myself to do it. Main reason is due to its lug to lug size. I believe we have very close wrist size and I didn’t like how the lugs almost seemed to hang off my wrist sometimes. Was this ever an issue for you?

I do always come back to it for the beautiful blue dial and the supple strap. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Double post.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Congratulations on your new IWC, good luck with it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead

Great looking watch. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch2wear

Just picked one of these up myself a couple weeks ago. Dial is absolutely beautiful on it.


----------



## juventus

Congratulation.Looks very good. Enjoy.


----------



## Lucien369

frozenbamboo said:


> Thanks! Apparently this is a 'known' issues for the Mark XVIII line-up. Very disappointing considering the price. I am happy to report that the lume on my Mark XVIII Tribute to Mark XI is well applied though.


Same on my Tribute. Lume is perfect.


----------



## WatchCavalry

it looks so good! but it's also difficult to find one to take a look in the flesh to see how the blue looks in person. the internet pictures show so many different shades under the different lighting. do they look different when you're indoors vs outdoors?


----------



## karmatp

WatchCavalry said:


> it looks so good! but it's also difficult to find one to take a look in the flesh to see how the blue looks in person. the internet pictures show so many different shades under the different lighting. do they look different when you're indoors vs outdoors?


In the sun in looks lighter than inside imho. I love how mine changes colors, it a great watch.


----------



## thetony007

frozenbamboo said:


> Thanks Raja! I had to promise the wife no more watch purchases for a while now...


I've been saying the same thing. I think my wife is catching up with my b/s.


----------



## gball

Really nice OP. Very close to pulling the trigger on a Mark XVIII, just can't decide on the dial. The brown is leading at the moment but these are right up there.


----------



## Ctaranti

Congrats! I think the blue that IWC used on the dials of the Petit Princes is spectacular. Great choice.


----------



## imgtp231

I have the same size wrist and IWC typically looks large on me- thin bezel. I think from the pic it looks a tad big, but if you love it then go for it. 
That has been my main criticism with IWC


----------



## yuji

imgtp231 said:


> I have the same size wrist and IWC typically looks large on me- thin bezel. I think from the pic it looks a tad big, but if you love it then go for it.
> That has been my main criticism with IWC


Usually the camera makes watches look a lot larger on the wrist than in real life due to field of view and perspective. I imagine it'd look mighty fine on the wrist in person.


----------

